# Macrotec BMX que potencia podra tirar



## martin_87 (Jul 12, 2008)

hola, bueno abro este tema para sacarme algunas dudas sobre la potencia Macrotec BMX 300+300 . Por lo qe averigue unos dicen qe rinden otros qe no, igualmente eso no es lo qe busco qe respondan, lo qe quiero saber es si con los 600w RMS qe da esta potencia podre tirar fiestas con alrededor 150 a 200 personas, ya qe soy DJ. 
 Ya se que con los watts no puedo saber cuantas personas ya qe influyen las caracteristicas del lugar la ubicacion de los equipos y demas, pero por lo general son lugares cerrados con techos no muy altos de ladrillos las paredes, y 20*10 metros como mucho.


desde ya MUCHAS GRACIAS a TODOS y espero qe puedan responder.


----------



## jose martinez (Jul 13, 2008)

hola martin,para q tu potencia trabaje lo mas libianamente y tambien tus parlantes en un lugares como estos y con la cantidad de 200 persona aproximadamente, hace lo siguiente dividi la frecuencia de audio, en un canal graves y en el otro medios y agudos, los parlantes de graves podes ponerlos abajo no inporta por q esa frecuencia igual se escucha, los medios y agudos aproximadamente 1,70 o mas ya q estas frecuencias se atenuan con la cantidad de personas y esa altura seria lo ideal de trabajo para q el sonido se espanda. chau


----------



## fer141982 (Feb 5, 2010)

mira loco un consejo yo tengo una bmx16 supuestamente 800+800 la verdad una porqueria!!! no tira ni 150rms se que vienen algunas buenas pero es jugar a una loteria y perdes unos buenos pesos mi consejo compra otra marca que al menos vas a tener que potencia que dice y para 100 o 200 personas andas re bien con 250w en 8 ohms por canal si le das altura. yo tengo mala leche si queres te doy un par de consejos jaja un abraso y que tengas suerte


----------

